# mystery fish??



## Sparrk (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi! I went fishing 2 days ago and I found this fish in my minnow bucket. It is not the regular minnow and he is a very cool looking fish with his blue vertical stripes, so I kept him, for now he is in a quarantine tank on his own, the time I figure out what he is and to be sure he is healthy. So if anyone know what he is, please help me !


----------



## Sparrk (Mar 14, 2012)

ooops, need a pic!!


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

It almost looks like a baby Muskie? How big is it and how long is the mouth?


----------



## Sparrk (Mar 14, 2012)

the mouth is not one of a musky or a pike its small and upward. after a bit of research im thinking of fundulus species


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow ya that looks looks like a banded killifish. Fundulus diaphanus, it is apparently quite rare

http://instagr.am/p/J7PVaNGq8t/


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool find!

Could be and looks more like Fundulus Zebrinus. 

June 2012 TFH magazine issue is featuring a 'breeding Killies' article. and F zebrinus and others are in there with full colour pics. 

I just got the mag at Chapters yesterday.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sparrk (Mar 14, 2012)

wow thanks for all those answer, definitely looks like a fundulus zebrinus!!


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool find! I think its F. diaphanus as the range of F. zebrinus does not include Canada. Either way though, it's cool... if it really was a zebrinus, your local University or museum would want to know about it!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Anoobias said:


> Wow ya that looks looks like a banded killifish. Fundulus diaphanus, it is apparently quite rare
> 
> Thats interesting, I know where to find the banded Killifish near Barrie. I used to catch them all the time by my old house in a culvert. Hundreds of them. I had one that was about 4 inches in an aquarium for a while haha, did pretty well eating worm.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Very cool. I've been looking for those.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like a freshwater darter.


----------

